# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  الاحتلال البريطاني لفلسطين

## رحال اسكندراني

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخباركم ايه ؟؟ يارب تكونوا بخير دايماً .. 

انهاردة انا هتكلم عن  الاحتلال البريطاني لفلسطين 


أتم البريطانيون احتلال جنوب فلسطين ووسطها في ديسمبر 1917 ، واحتلوا القدس في 9 ديسمبر 1917 ، وخطب قائد الجيش البريطاني اللنبي في القدس محتفلاً بانتصاره قائلاً : "والآن انتهت الحروب الصليبية "، وكأن حملتهم على فلسطين كانت آخر حملة صليبية ، وكأن الحروب الصليبية لم تتوقف منذ أن شنها الأوروبيون قبل ذلك بأكثر من 800 عام ، وفي سبتمر 1918 احتل البريطانيون شمال فلسطين ، كما احتلوا في سبتمبر – أكتوبر 1918 شرق الأردن وسوريا ولبنان ، ومنذ ذلك الوقت فتحت بريطانيا بالقوة مشروع التهويد المنظم لأرض فلسطين ، واستطاعت بريطانيا بعد ذلك إقناع فرنسا بالتخلي عن مشروع تدويل فلسطين كما في نصوص سايكس بيكو ، مقابل رفع بريطانيا لدعمها للحكومة العربية التي نشأت في دمشق بزعامة فيصل بن الشريف حسين ، حتى تتمكن فرنسا من احتلال سوريا ، ثم وفرت بريطانيا لنفسها غطاءً دولياً باستصدار قرار من عصبة الأمم في 24 يوليو 1922 بانتدابها على فلسطين ، وتم تضمين وعد بلفور في صك الانتداب ، بحيث أصبح التزاماً رسمياً معتمداً دولياً .




غير أن فكرة الانتداب التي ابتدعتها عصبة الأمم ، كانت قائمة على أساس مساعدة الشعوب المنتدبة وإعدادها لنيل استقلالها. وقد تضمن صك الانتداب نفسه على فلسطين مسئولية الدولة المنتدبة (بريطانيا) في الارتقاء بمؤسسات الحكم المحلي ، وصيانة الحقوق المدينة والدينية لجميع سكان فلسطين. وهذا يعني ألا يقف وعد بلفور في نهاية الأمر عائقاً في وجه أبناء فلسطين ضد الارتقاء بمؤسساتهم وإقامة دولتهم . 



وكان تنفيذ وعد بلفور يعني عملياً الإضرار بمصالح أهل فلسطين وحقوقهم ، وتعطيل بناء مؤسساتهم الدستورية باتجاه إقامة دولتهم ، وقد فضلت بريطانيا دائماً التزام الشق المتعلق بوعد بلفور ، وأصمت آذانها ولم تحترم الشق المتعلق بحقوق أبناء فلسطين العرب الذين كانوا يمثلون نحو 92% من السكان عند بداية الاحتلال وربما أرادت بريطانيا من إيجاد نصوص متعلقة بحقوق الفلسطينيين إظهار نفسها بمظهر الحكم العادل بين الطرفين العربي واليهودي ، وتشجيع الفلسطينيين على المطالبة بحقوقهم وفق أساليب مدنية "دستورية" ، وعدم إغلاق كافة المنافذ أمامهم ، بحيث لا يصلون إلى درجة الانفجار والثورة بسرعة ، في الوقت الذي تقوم فيه بالتسويف والمماطلة ، ريثما يتم لها ترسيخ الوطن القومي اليهودي في فلسطين.






وضعت بريطانيا فلسطين تحت الحكم العسكري حتى نهاية يونيو 1920م ، ثم حولتها إلى الحكم المدني ، وعينت اليهودي الصهيوني هربرت صمويل أول "مندوب سام" لها على فلسطين (1920 – 1925) حيث شرع في تنفيذ المشروع الصهيوني ميدانياً على الأرض. وتابع المندوبون "السامون" المسيرة نفسها ، غير أن أكثرهم سوءاً ودهاءً ونجاحاً في التنفيذ كان آرثر واكهوب )1931 – 1938) حيث وصل المشروع الصهيوني في عهده إلى درجات خطيرة.






تطور المشروع الصهيوني : 






وعلى أية حال ، فقد عاشت فلسطين تحت الاحتلال البريطاني مؤامرة رهيبة ، فحرم أهل فلسطين من بناء مؤسساتهم الدستورية ، وحكم أنفسهم ، ووضعوا تحت الحكم البريطاني المباشر ، وأعطي المندوبون السامون صلاحيات مطلقة. وضيقت بريطانيا على الفلسطينيين سبل العيش وكسب الرزق ، وشجعت الفساد ، وسعت لتعميق الانقسامات العائلية والطائفية وإشغال أبناء فلسطين ببعضهم ، وفي المقابل شجعت الهجرة اليهودية ، فزاد عدد اليهود من 55 ألفاً (8% من السكان) سنة 1918 إلى 650 ألفاً (31% من السكان) سنة 1948.






ورغم الجهود اليهودية – البريطانية المضنية للحصول على الأرض ، إلا أن اليهود لم يتمكنوا من الحصول سوى على نحو 6.5% من فلسطين بحلول 1948 ، كان معظمها إما أراض حكومية ، أو أراض باعها إقطاعيون غير فلسطينيين كانوا يقيمون في لبنان وسوريا وغيرهما ، وقد بنى اليهود على هذه الأراضي 291 مستعمرة.






وفي الوقت الذي كانت السلطات البريطانية تسعى حثيثاً لنزع أسلحة الفلسطينيين ، وتقتل أحياناً من يحوز سلاحاً نازياً ، بل وتسجن لسنوات من يملك رصاصات أو خنجراً طويلاً ، فإنها غضت الطرف ، بل وشجعت سراً تسليح اليهود لأنفسهم ، وتشكيلهم قوات عسكرية وتدريبها ، بلغ عددها مع اندلاع حرب 1948 أكثر من سبعين ألف مقاتل (64 ألف مقاتل من الهاغاناه ، وخمسة آلاف من شتيرن وغيرها) وهو عدد يبلغ أكثر من ثلاثة أضعاف الجيوش العربية السبعة التي شاركت في حرب 1948 !! وأسس اليهود الوكالة اليهودية سنة 1929 ، والتي تولت شئون اليهود في فلسطين ، وأصبحت أشبه بدولة داخل دولة لما تمتعت به من صلاحيات واسعة ، وأقام اليهود مؤسسات اقتصادية واجتماعية وتعليمية ضخمة ، شكلت بنية تحتية قوية للدولة اليهودية القادمة ، فتأسس الهستدروت (اتحاد العمال) ، وافتتحت الجامعة العبرية بالقدس سنة 1925 ، وكما نرى ، فإن الظلم والقهر والمحاباة كان السمة الأبرز للاستعمار البريطاني لفلسطين.






وهكذا ، تمكنت الحركة الصهيونية من إنشاء الكيان الإسرائيلي في منتصف مايو 1948 ، لتشهد المنطقة ظروفاً وتعقيدات جديدة.






ظهور الحركة الوطنية الفلسطينية :






ورغم حالة الإنهاك التي خرج بها الفلسطينيون من الحرب العالمية الأولى ، ورغم وقوع البلاد العربية ، من حولهم – والعالم الإسلامي بشكل عام – تحت سطوة الاستعمار ونفوذه ، ورغم ضعف إمكاناتهم المادية ، وانعدام أدوات الضغط والنفوذ السياسي لديهم ، مقارنة بما حظي به المشروع الصهيوني من دعم يهودي عالمي، ومن رعاية القوى العظمى له ، رغم ذلك كله ، فإن التمسك بحقهم الكامل في فلسطين ، والإصرار على استقلالهم مهما كلفهم الثمن ، كانت السمة الأبرز لنشاطهم السياسي الجهادي طوال فترة الاحتلال البريطاني ، وقد تمحور النشاط السياسي الفلسطيني حول مطالب محددة أبرزها :



-          إلغاء وعد بلفور لما يتضمنه من ظلم وإجحاف بحقوق الأغلبية الساحقة من السكان.



-          إيقاف الهجرة اليهودية.



-          وقف بيع الأراضي لليهود.



-          إقامة حكومة وطنية فلسطينية منتخبة عبر برلمان (مجلس تشريعي) يمثل الإدارة الحقيقية الحرة للسكان.



-          الدخول في مفاوضات مع البريطانيين لعقد معاهدة تؤدي في النهاية إلى استقلال فلسطين.






وعلى هذه الأسس نشأت الحركة الوطنية الفلسطينية ، وأقام الفلسطينيون مؤتمرهم الأول (المؤتمر العربي الفلسطيني 27 يناير – 10 فبراير 1919) في القدس ، فرفض تقسيم بلاد الشام وفق المصالح الاستعمارية ، وعد فلسطين جزءاً من سوريا (بلاد الشام) ، وطالب باستقلال سوريا ضمن الوحدة العربية ، وتشكيل حكومة وطنية تمارس الحكم في فلسطين ، وقد عقد الفلسطينيون سبعة مؤتمرات من هذا النوع حتى عام 1928 ، وبرز في قيادة الحركة الوطنية رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية للمؤتمر الفلسطيني موسى كاظم الحسيني الذي استمر في الزعامة الرسمية للحركة الوطنية حتى وفاته في مارس 1934 غير أنه من الناحية الفعلية برز اسم الحاج أمين الحسيني ، الذي أصبح مفتي القدس سنة 1921 ، ورئيس المجلس الإسلامي الشرعي الأعلى منذ تأسيسه سنة 1922 ، والذي غدا أهم قلعة للحركة الوطنية والقوة الدافعة خلفها ، وبوفاة موسى كاظم الحسيني أصبح الحاج أمين زعيم فلسطين دون منازع حتى نهاية الاستعمار البريطاني سنة 1948.



ملخص لحرب 1948 و ها هو :


* حرب 1948م:
- حرب 1948 أو ما يسميه الفلسطينيون النكبة وما يسميه الإسرائيليون قيام الدولة هي حرب حدثت في فلسطين وأدت إلى قيام دولة إسرائيل وهجرة وتهجير فلسطينيين عن أرضهم.
* التحضيرات الصهيونية:
- كانت القيادات الصهيونية قد شرعت في إعداد خطط عسكرية تفصيلية منذ مطلع عام 1945 توقعا للمواجهة المقبلة ، وفي مايو 1946م رسمت الهاجاناه خطة أسميت بخطة مايو 1946م فيما بعد ، كانت السياسة العامة لهذه الخطة تقضي بما يسمى "الإجرائات المضادة" ، والتي اشتملت على شقين:
- العمل التحذيري: تنحصر في منطقة عمليات العدو.
- العمل العقابي: لا حدود على نطاقها الجغرافي.
- في اليوم التالي لقرار التقسيم بدأت الهاجاناه بدعوة جميع اليهود في فلسطين بين سن 17 و 25 عاما إلى الخدمة العسكرية ، وبدء العمل على تحضير الخطة د (دالت). وكان الغرض من هذه الخطة الاستحواذ على المناطق المعدة لإقامة الدولة اليهودية عليها.
* التحضيرات الفلسطينية والعربية:
- في تقرير للجنة أنجلو- أمريكية عام 1946م قدر حجم القوة العسكرية الصهيونية
بـ62000 رجل ، ولم يأت أي ذكر للقوى المسلحة الفلسطينية.
- وكان الفلسطينيون يتطلعون إلى الجامعة العربية التي قامت بأول خطوة لتوفير الاحتياجات الدفاعية للفلسطينيين في سبتمبر 1947م بما عرف باللجنة العسكرية الفنية ، وذلك لتقييم المتطلبات الدفاعية الفلسطينية.
- خرج التقرير باستنتاجات تؤكد قوة الصهاينة وتؤكد انه ليس للفلسطينيين من قوى بشرية أو تنظيم أو سلاح أو ذخيرة يوازي أو يقارب ما لدى الصهاينة .
- وحث التقرير الدول العربية على "تعبئة كامل قوتها" فقامت الجامعة بتخصيص مبلغ مليون جنيه إسترليني للجنة الفنية.
- وقبل إصدار قرار التقسيم حذّر اللواء إسماعيل صفوت رئيس اللجنة الفنية انه "بات من المستحيل التغلب على القوات الصهيونية باستخدام قوات غير نظامية" وانه "ليس باستطاعة الدول العربية أن تتحمل حربا طويلة".
- وبعد قرار التقسيم اجتمعت الدول العربية في القاهرة بين 8 و 17 ديسمبر 1947م وأعلنت أن تقسيم فلسطين غير قانوني وتقرر أن تضع 10000 بندقية و 3000 آلاف متطوع ( وهو ما أصبح يعرف بجيش الإنقاذ ) بينهم 500 فلسطيني ومبلغ مليون جنية في تصرف اللجنة العسكرية الفنية.
* قرار التقسيم:
- في 29 نوفمبر 1947م وافقت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة على قرار يوصي بتقسيم فلسطين إلى دولة يهودية ودولة فلسطينية.
* ردود الفعل على التقسيم:
- بشكل عام ، رحب الصهاينة بمشروع التقسيم ، بينما شعر العرب والفلسطينيون بالإجحاف.
* تطور الأحداث بعد قرار التقسيم:
- تصاعدت حدّة القتال بعد قرار التقسيم ،في بداية عام 1948م تشكل جيش الإنقاذ بقيادة فوزي القاوقجي.
- وبحلول يناير 1948م كانت منظمتا الارجون وشتيرن قد لجأتا إلى استخدام السيارات المفخخة ( 4 يناير ، تفجير مركز الحكومة في يافا مما يسفر عن مقتل 26 مدني فلسطيني ).
- وفي مارس 1948م يقوم المقاتلون الفلسطينيون الغير نظاميين بنسف مقر الوكالة اليهودية في القدس مما يؤدي إلى مقتل 11 يهوديا وجرح 86.
- وفي 12 ابريل 1948م تقر الجامعة العربية بزحف الجيوش العربية إلى فلسطين واللجنة السياسية تؤكد أن الجيوش لن تدخل قبل انسحاب بريطانيا المزمع في 15 مايو.
* انتهاء الانتداب وبدء الحرب:
- كان الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين ينتهي بنهاية يوم 14 مايو 1948 ، وفي اليوم التالي أصبح إعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل ساري المفعول ومباشرة بدأت الحرب بين الكيان الجديد والدول العربية المجاورة.
- في 3 مارس عام 1949م أعلن انتهاء الحرب بين الجيوش العربية والعصابات الصهيونية المسلحة في فلسطين بعد قبول مجلس الأمن الدولي إسرائيل عضوا كاملا في الأمم المتحدة وقبول الدول العربية الهدنة الثانية.
- وكانت المعارك في فلسطين قد بدأت في مايو 1948م بعد انتهاء الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين وإعلان العصابات الصهيونية قيام دولة إسرائيل على المساحات الخاضعة لسيطرتها في فلسطين.
- تدفقت الجيوش العربية من مصر وسوريا والعراق وإمارة شرق الأردن على فلسطين ونجحت القوات العربية في تحقيق انتصارات كبيرة.
- وفي السادس عشر من مايو 1948م اعترف رئيس الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة هاري ترومان بدولة إسرائيل.
- ودخلت أول وحدة من القوات النظامية المصرية حدود فلسطين وهاجمت هذه القوات مستعمرتي كفار داروم ونيريم الصهيونيتين في النقب.
- كما عبرت ثلاثة ألوية تابعة للجيش الأردني نهر الأردن إلى فلسطين.
- واستعادت القوات النظامية اللبنانية قريتي المالكية وقَدَس على الحدود اللبنانية وحررتهما من عصابات الهاجاناه الصهيونية.
- واستمرت المعارك على هذا النحو حتى تدخلت القوى الدولية وفرضت عليها هدنة تتضمن حظر تزويد أي من أطراف الصراع بالأسلحة ومحاولة التوصل إلى تسوية سلمية.
- ولكن العصابات الصهيونية انتهزت الهدنة من أجل إعادة تجميع صفوفها والحصول على السلاح من الخارج وبخاصة من الدول الكبرى مثل بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة التي فرضت الهدنة في البداية.
- وعندما استؤنفت المعارك من جديد كان للصهاينة اليد العليا واتخذت المعارك مسارا مختلفا وتعرضت القوات العربية لسلسلة من الهزائم واستطاعت العصابات الصهيونية المسلحة فرض سيطرتها على مساحات واسعة من أراضي فلسطين التاريخية.
- وانتهت المعارك بقبول العرب الهدنة الثانية التي كانت اعترافا بالهزيمة وتدخل حرب فلسطين التاريخ العربي تحت اسم (النكبة).






وهكذا ، فإن شعب فلسطين رفض منذ البداية المشروع الصهيوني ، وقاومه بكل الوسائل



المراجع : عماد الدين أبي الفداء إسماعيل  بن علي  بن محمود (732هـ).
بيروت :  دار البحار ، عام 1961م.


اترككم الآن مع بعض الصور .. 



قمع الثروات والمظاهرات الفلسطينية عام 1933


عرض عسكري بريطاني يعرض القوة العسكرية فى القدس . 


بلدة القدس القديمه وضعت الاعلام السوداء  واعلنت الحداد السنوي بذكري وعد بلفور المشؤم 


كتائب القسام تشعل الثورة عام 1936 



انفجار فى سوق اليهود فى القدس يقتل 57 ويجرح اكثر من 100 فى شهر فبراير عام 1984





ضباط فى الثورة العربية 


تدمير مصفحه بريطانية 





اتمني ان الموضوع يعجبكم ... 
وتحياتي لكم ..*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الحبيب رحال اسكندراني موضوع رائع 
تسجيل حضور
و اسمح لي بالعودة بمشاركة مطولة 
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## Sanzio

*
شكرا يا اسكندراني على الطرح لكن اسمح لي ان اقول :


إن بريطانيا التي أصدرت وعد بلفور القاضي بإقامة وطن قومي في قلب الوطن العربي فلسطين ، كانت تعلم أن المسألة ليست مسألة وطن قومي وأرض يسكنها اليهود ، بل هي إقامة دولة استعمارية بكل ما في هذه الكلمة من معنى ، دولة استعمارية من نوع ربما كان أبشع أنواع الاستعمار .. إنه الاستعمار الذي يقوم على جثث سكان البلاد الأصليين .. الاستعمار الذي يرتهن وجوده بإزالة وجود أولئك ، وبريطانيا خبيرة بمثل هذا الاستعمار ، فقد مارسته في أمريكا حين بدأ مهاجروها من قطاع طرق وخارجين عن القانون ومرتزقة يغزون الأرض الجديدة لا لكي يعيشونا فيها كمواطنين عاديين ، بل كغزاة دمويين يرفضون التعايش الإنساني مع السكان أصحاب البلاد الأصليين (الهنود الحمر) ، الأمر الذي أدى للأسف إلى إبادتهم بملايينهم الكثيرة ، إبادة شبه تامة ، لهذا فإن إسهام بريطانيا في التآمر على فلسطين مع " روتشيلد " وزعماء الصهيونية الآخرين يتضح لنا من صيغة ذلك الوعد الذي أعطاه من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق ، فهو يكذب علنا ويقلب الحقائق ويزور التاريخ ذارا الرماد في العيون ، تمامـًا كما كان يفعل هؤلاء البريطانيون من قبل مع سكان أمريكا المساكين . 

وهكذا كان الاتفاق بين الصهيونية والإمبريالية بزعامة بريطانيا تامـًا ومؤكدًا ، وقد حددت فيه وبالتفصيل كافة البنود والشروط ، وذلك طبقـًا لمخططات " تيودور هرتسل " الأساسية الذي اتصل بالسلطات العثمانية والفرنسية والألمانية ، إضافة لبريطانيا ، بل اتصل أيضـًا بقيصر روسيا وملك إيطاليا شارحـًا لهم الفوائد الكثيرة التي سيجنيها الإمبرياليون الغربيون من جراء قيام كيان صهيوني ، فها هو يقول لهم : سنبني سككـًا حديدية في آسيا ، ونشق الطريق للأمم المتحضرة الاستعمارية ، وهذه الطريق لن تكون في يد دولة كبيرة واحدة ، بل للجميع تمامـًا كما يفعل أحفاده الصهاينة اليوم في تل أبيب في إطار الشرق أوسطية . 

وهنا يتعهد "هرتسل " ذاك الحالم بأن تكون الصهيونية في إطار ذلك الكيان حليفة كل هؤلاء الاستعماريين بشتى أشكالهم وأوضاعهم السياسية ضد الأمة العربية، وهرتسل لم يتردد في وضع الحركة الصهيونية في قبضة القيصر الألماني ، وتحت تصرفه حين شعر بأن هذا القيصر هو الأقوى والأقدر على تحقيق حلمه ، وإذا كانت ألمانيا قادرة على الحركة وتود دخول حلبة التنافس الاستعماري فالصهيونية جاهزة لتقديم كل عون ، لكن يجب ألا يغيب عن بالنا أن الصهيونية لا تفرق بين قوة استعمارية وأخرى ، لكنها في نفس الوقت مع الأقوى فقط ، والمهم هو تحقيق الحلم فقط ، فهو - هرتسل - وفي اليوم التالي لكتابته تلك ونتيجة تغيرات سياسية معينة قلل ويخفف من ثقته بألمانيا ، وهاهو يكتب في يومياته "ما دام أي عمل من جانب فرنسا لصالحنا بفضل انعكاساته ، فيجب علينا أن نعمل على تعزيز الأماني الفرنسية في سوريا وفلسطين " .

نعم في فلسطين ، فهو يرى مسبقـًا أن مصالح الصهيونية والاستعمار الفرنسي واحدة في المشرق العربي ، وأن أي عمل استعماري تقوم به فرنسا هناك سينعكس حتمـًا لصالح الصهيونية ، لذا فهو يوجه تعليماته للحركة الصهيونية بضرورة مساندة فرنسا ودفعها قدمـًا لاستعمار المنطقة كي ينفذ من خلالها إلى فلسطين وينشب مخالبه فيها .

ولابد من التأكيد على أن هذا الخط الذي رسخه ذلك الصهيوني الأول " هرتسل " هو الذي استمر على شكل تنسيق كامل بين الصهيونية من جهة ، والاستعماريين الفرنسي والبريطاني من جهة أخرى . 

وبالطبع فإن " وعد بلفور " لم يصدر إلا بالاتفاق مع فرنسا ، بل وموافقة روسيا القيصرية التي شاركتنا في اتفاقية "سايكس بيكو " لعام 1916م ، يوم كانت حليفة للإمبرياليين حينذاك ، ولقد أكد " بالمرستون " رئيس وزراء بريطانيا يومذاك في برنامج توسعه الاستعماري في مطلع القرن الماضي على أن بعث " الأمة اليهودية " إن وجدت على شكل أمة لن يؤدي فقط إلى الإسراع في المجرى المعلمي الذي بدأ منذ ألف عام إبان العملية الاستعمارية التي بدأت بالحملات الصليبية ، بل سيؤدي أيضـًا إلى إعطاء القوة للسياسة البريطانية . 

وانطلاقـًا من هذا الفهم المتبادل بين الإمبريالية والصهيونية ، وضعت خطط الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين والفرنسي على سوريا ولبنان ، وتم تقسيم تركة الدولة العثمانية ، واتخذت كافة الإجراءات التي تكفل تنفيذ أخطر مخطط استعماري استيطاني في التاريخ كله ، ولكي يفي البريطانيون بوعدهم المشؤوم ذاك " وعد بلفور " ، وضعوا على رأس سلطة الانتداب في فلسطين واحدًا من أعتى عتاة الصهاينة ، وهو " هربرت صمويل " ، كما وضعوا تحت إمرته كل الإمكانات المتاحة ، ثم بدأوا ينسقون معـًا خطط التهجير ، ونقل ملكية الأراضي ، واغتصاب الممتلكات .

لقد كان الصهاينة يرون في كل دولة إمبريالية قادرة على مساعدتهم في الاستيلاء على فلسطين حليفـًا منشودًا ، إذ بكل وقاحة يقول واحد منهم وهو " د. باما نسيك " : " إن الطريق إلى أرض الميعاد .. المزعومة يمكن أن تمر عبر لندن وبطرسبورج وباريس وغيرها " .

ولقد طبق الصهاينة ذلك عمليـًا ، إذ ما أن صعد " هتلر " سلم السلطة في ألمانيا حتى توجه إليه زعماء الصهيونية ليعقدوا أرهب اتفاق في التاريخ ، ألا وهو ذبح اليهود وارتكاب المجازر من أجل إرغام اليهود الآخرين على الهجرة إلى فلسطين، وهكذا وفي العاشر من نوفمبر عام 1938م أصدر " جيدينبرج " أمرًا ينص على تدمير المخازن والمؤسسات والبيوت اليهودية الخاصة . 

وأحرقت المعابد اليهودية ، ذلك أن زعماء الصهيونية كانوا قد قرروا " أن موت الكثير من اليهود يعني طرد الباقين إلى فلسطين " ، كما نشر عام 1961م في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية " كتالوج " أوراق وميكروفيلم وثائقي لأرشيف وزارة الخارجية البريطانية الألمانية ، فجاء دليلاً على أن النازيين قد قاموا في بداية حكمهم باتباع سياسة موالية للصهيونية ، إذ كانت المؤامرة الصهيونية الفاشية تنص على إجلاء الصهاينة الأثرياء الباقين ، أما المحرومون من جميع الحقوق المدنية فقد تركوا تحت رحمة الفاشيين .

وهكذا ضحى زعماء الصهاينة بالكثير من أبناء جلدتهم من أجل تحقيق أغراضهم متجاوزين بذلك كل قيمة أخلاقية أو إنسانية ، والأدلة في هذا المجال دامغة والشواهد كثيرة .

إن قراءة متأنية لما جاء في كتاب واحد من كتاب أمريكا المعروفين ، وهو " الفريد ليلتتال " والذي جاء بعنوان " الجانب الآخر للميدالية " تعطينا الدليل على طبيعة العلاقات التي كانت قائمة بين الصهاينة والفاشيين غداة وصول "هتلر " إلى السلطة ، فهو يقول في كتابه : " كان الصهاينة في الأشهر الأولى من حياة النظام الهتلري الممثل الوحيد لليهود ، وكانوا على اتصال وثيق بالسلطات الألمانية ، وقد استغلوا وضعهم من أجل تشويه سمعة أعداء الصهاينة والصهيونية وسمعة اليهود الذين ينادون بالذوبان مع الشعوب الأخرى ، وكانت النتيجة أن توصل الطرفان إلى اتفاق بين الوكالة اليهودية والسلطات النازية التي وعدت بدعم الهجرة إلى فلسطين .

وفي دعم الهجرة اشترك الفستابو والـ " س . س " أي القوات النازية الخاصة بهتلر نفسه، وبهذه الضربة المزدوجة استطاع زعماء الصهيونية في الحقيقة إنهاء المسألة التي كانت تقض مضجع هرتسل ، وإزالة أسباب معاناته في حياته ، أي تزيل مقاومة اليهود أنفسهم للنزعة الصهيونية الاستعمارية ، فقد وضعوا ، بالاتفاق مع زعماء النازية المجرمين ، يهود أوروبا جميعـًا أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما : إما الهجرة إلى فلسطين العربية ، وأما الموت في معسكرات الاعتقال وأفران الغاز الألمانية ، وحيثما كانت تحل القوات النازية كان هذان الخياران يطرحان ، الأمر الذي جعل زعماء الصهاينة يطربون وهم يرون قوافل المذعورين من اليهود الفارين بجلودهم والمطرودين تتجه إلى أراضي العرب في فلسطين ، وجعل أرقام المهاجرين ترتفع وتتزايد خلال اثني عشر عامـًا من حكم النازية لألمانيا من عشرات ألوف قليلة إلى مئات ألوف عديدة.

نعم ، لقد عقد الصهاينة اتفاقـًا غريبـًا مع النازية أدى إلى قتل أكبر عدد من اليهود ، ليس في ألمانيا فقط ، بل عبر كل أوروبا لضمان أقصى درجات ترهيبهم ودفعهم بالتالي للهجرة الجماعية إلى أرض فلسطين .

فهل جرى ذلك بمحض الصدفة ؟ البعض كان يخيل إليه ذلك ، إلا أن الحقيقة شيء آخر ، الحقيقة هي أن النازية كانت أكبر عونـًا للصهيونية ، وذلك كله تحت شعار اللاسامية وكراهية اليهود .
ولا غرو في ذلك ؛ فالحركتان عنصريتان فاشيتان متماثلتان في المنطلقات والأهداف .

وعقب الحرب العالمية الثانية وسقوط الرايخ الثالث في برلين ، بدا واضحـًا أن حليف الصهيونية الأساسي أي الإمبريالية البريطانية بات أسدًا هزمته حروب الزمان واقتلعت أنيابه ومخالبه الهزائم ، لهذا سرعان ما اتجهت الصهيونية الانتهازية كعادتها نحو القوة الإمبريالية الصاعدة ، أي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، وسرعان ما عقدت معها العزم على متابعة التحالف التآمري الذي كانت تسلكه بريطانيا وفرنسا، كما وضعت الاتفاقات البشرية التي تكفل استمرار الحركة الصهيونية وتعزيزها ، وهذا ما يفسر لنا لماذا أعلنت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بعد عشر دقائق فقط من إعلان ما سمي آنذاك بـ" دولة إسرائيل " عام 1948م عن اعترافها بهذه الدويلة ، فالواقع أن كلا الطرفين كانا يعلمان أن الرابطة بينهما أكثر من مصيرية ، فقد أثبتت الأحداث التي أعقبت قيام دولة إسرائيل هذه تلك الفرضية ، ولن أورد هنا شواهد أو أدلة ، فهذا تاريخ قريب مازلنا نعرفه ونطالع نتائجه صباح مساء في هذه الأيام ، وباستطاعة الباحث ، أي باحث ، أن يصطدم بآلاف البراهين والأدلة اليومية التي تثبت بأن الصهيونية تدحرجت إلى فلسطين الحبيبة بأرجل استعمارية ، وأن مرتكزاتها قامت على الأوهام والأساطير ، وأن هذه المرتكزات كان يمكن أن تبقى في عداد الأوهام والأساطير لولا اتفاقيات " كامب ديفيد " و " أوسلو " و " وادي عربة " .
وإني أقول لهؤلاء الذين يهرولون للتطبيع مع العدو الصهيوني إنكم تحرثون بالبحر ، ففلسطين كانت وستبقى أرضـًا عربية .*

----------


## Sanzio

ونيجي نقول بقي 

من بــــاع فلســــطين ؟

راجت في الأوساط العربية وفي زمن الانكسار العربي فرية "بيع الفلسطينيين"!! لأراضيهم، وردًا على هذه الفرية، وبعيدًا عن الدخول في الخلفيات والملابسات السياسية نقول بأن عمليات اغتصاب أراضي فلسطين تمت على مراحل استغرقت نحو قرن ونصف من الزمان بين تخطيط وتنفيذ. 

 بداية من القرن التاسع عشر أثناء الحكم العثماني: وذلك حين التقت مصالح كل من الإمبراطورية البريطانية، وأثرياء يهود أوروبا الغربية لحل مشكلة الفائض البشرى اليهودي الذي اندفع إلى أوروبا الغربية، إثر تغير نمط الإنتاج من زراعي إلى صناعي ثم مع تحول النظام الإقطاعي إلى رأسمالي. 

إثر ذلك تم تهميش دور اليهود التاريخي القائم على أعمال الوساطة والتجارة والربا والأعمال الحرفية، كأوجه نشاط تقليدية لليهود، بسبب عجزهم عن التحول إلى البروليتاريا الجديدة وبخاصة في أوروبا الشرقية؛ الأمر الذي أدى إلى تدهور أوضاع اليهود بعنف. 

وسادت البطالة بين الطبقة البرجوازية الصغيرة، في أوروبا الشرقية، وهو ما دفع بموجات كبيرة من المهاجرين إلى أوروبا الغربية التي كانت تشهد فترة ازدهار اقتصادي، كان اليهود أثناءها في بداية الاندماج في مجتمعاتهم الغربية (عن طريق التزاوج الذي بلغت نسبته نحو 50%، كما كان للأفكار التحررية التي سادت بعد الثورة الفرنسية والاستقلال الأمريكي، فضلا عن بروز تيار إصلاحي جديد لتطهير الدين اليهودي من محتواه العنصري والقومي دورا كبيرا ساعد على هذا الاندماج). 

وهكذا فقد كانت هذه الهجرة وبالا على يهود غرب أوروبا, لما نجم عنها من ضغوط اقتصادية كان لها انعكاسات سلبية على المجتمعات الغربية عادت معها فكرة معاداة السامية من جديد إلى الوجود، والتي أصبحت منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعدا إحدى الدعامات الهامة في دفع اليهود للتوجه الصهيوني كحل لمشكلة اقتصادية وخاصة في فترة المد الاستعماري. 

وهكذا سعت البرجوازية والرأسمالية إلى توظيف الفكر الديني واستغلاله بما يخدم مصالحها، فعملت على إحياء فكرة "أرض الميعاد"، وروجت للفوائد المالية الجمة التي سيجنيها اليهود وفرص العمل الكبيرة والاستثمارات الواسعة فيما إذا كان لهم "وطن" خاص بهم. وساهم بروز تيار القوميات، واشتداد زخمها بين الأقليات والشعوب المستضعفة في القرن التاسع عشر إلى نجاح هذا الطرح. 

ولتحقيق هذه الغاية المنشودة في إقامة "وطن لليهود في فلسطين"، عرض اليهود أن يكونوا رأس حربة في منطقة المشرق العربي لخدمة الاستعمار وأهدافه مقابل تأمين وحماية الغرب "للوطن القومي المزمع إقامته في فلسطين"، خاصة أن كبريات الدول الاستعمارية، كانت تخوض معارك ضارية للسيطرة على مناطق النفوذ بالعالم. ولما كانت مصالح الدول الاستعمارية على رأس أولوياتها، فقد تنافست فيما بينها لتبنى هذا المشروع. وكان كسب السبق لبريطانيا لاهتمامها الشديد بالمنطقة لأنها على طرق مواصلاتها الإمبراطورية التي لم تكن تغرب عنها الشمس. 

فبدأ التخطيط والإعداد لهذا المشروع الذي دشن بعد إصدار بريطانيا لتعهد رسمي بإقامة مشروع إسكان لليهود في فلسطين عام 1841 (بما يمكن اعتباره مسودة لوعد بلفور عام 1917 اللاحق) بعد افتتاح القنصلية البريطانية عام 1839 في القدس، والتي لعبت دورا هاما في ترسيخ أقدام اليهود في فلسطين. 

توالت هجرات اليهود إلى فلسطين لأهداف استيطانية استعمارية بحتة، خاصة بعد أن تبلور المشروع الصهيوني إثر مؤتمر بال عام 1897، وما تلا ذلك من احتلال بريطاني لبئر السبع جنوب فلسطين، في 31-10-1917 تلاه إصدارها لوعد بلفور, في 2-11-1917 والذي اعتبرته إحدى أهم نتائج الحرب العالمية الأولى ثم امتد احتلالها لباقي فلسطين بعد احتلال القدس في 31-12-1917 ثم ما لبث أن أصبح وعد بلفور التزاما دوليا خاصة بعد صدور صك الانتداب عام 1922 عن عصبة الأمم. 

استمر الاحتلال البريطاني لفلسطين حتى عام 1948 أي نحو ثلث قرن لم يتمكن خلالها وبرغم الإجراءات الغريبة والعجيبة التي لجأت إليها سلطات الاحتلال لانتزاع أراضى الفلسطينيين (التي سنعرض لها بعد قليل) بسبب مقاومتهم العنيدة، وهكذا فإن كل ما استطاع الاحتلال الإسرائيلي انتهابه لم يزد بحال عن 6,6% من إجمالي مساحة فلسطين حتى عام 1948 قبل الحرب، أما نسب 5.77%من أراضي فلسطين (النسب المذكورة مأخوذة عن مصادر صهيونية وبريطانية ) التي أصبحت بحوزة اليهود بعد الحرب، والهدنة وما تلاها من اتفاقات فقد تم بالقوة الجبرية وهكذا لا يمكن للمحتل أن ينال أي شرعية على هذه الأراضي طبقا لكل المواثيق والأعراف الدولية فالحقوق لا تسقط بالتقادم. 

أما الفرية التي روجت لها الصهيونية بشكل غير مسبوق فيما يتعلق ببيع الفلسطينيين لأراضيهم فقد كانت بهدف تغطية جرائمها ومجازرها الوحشية التي ارتكبتها أثناء الحرب التي شنتها قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي لطرد الفلسطينيين من أراضيهم، وهذا ليس ما أعطاهم إياه حق التقسيم ولكن لتوسع حدود المحتل، والسيطرة علي المناطق الإستراتيجية في فلسطين وهذا من ناحية، ولكن من ناحية أخري نجد أن قوات الاحتلال قامت بتشويه صورة الفلسطينيين أمام إخوانهم العرب حتى لا يتعاطفوا معهم أو يساندوهم في معاركهم لاسترداد أراضيهم. 

وللرد العملي على هذه الفرية نعرض للمراحل الثلاث التي انتهت بنكبة عام 1948والتي كانت بداية نكبات متتالية لفلسطين والعالم العربي أرضا وشعبا، لم تتوقف حتى الآن: 

المرحلة الأولى: فترة الحكم العثماني 

كانت فلسطين إحدى ولايات الدولة العثمانية الإسلامية والتي ورثت "حق الرقبة" الذي كان سائدا منذ بداية العهد الإسلامي. وكانت قوانين الدولة تمنع بقاء اليهود في فلسطين أو حيازتهم لأراضيها، طبقًا لما كان سائدًا منذ العهدة العمرية التي استجابت لمطلب المسيحيين بإقصاء اليهود عن فلسطين هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى بسبب أطماع اليهود فيها. 

نلقى الضوء هنا على كلمتي حيازة وملكية للتفريق بينهما: 

فالملكية: هي الحق المطلق لصاحب الأرض يتصرف بها كيف يشاء بيعا ورهنا وتوريثا بما في ذلك، من تغيير لطبيعتها من زراعية إلى مبان وبالعكس. وهي إما ملكية خاصة للأفراد أو عامة حينئذ تكون فيها الحقوق للدولة (ممثلة بجماعة المسلمين) وكانت هذه الملكية تدعى بـ"حق الرقبة". 

أما حق الحيازة: فهو حق انتفاع لأصحاب الأرض الأصليين تماثل مع حق الملكية بيعًا ورهنا وتوريثًا مع فارق واحد هو عدم جواز تغيير طبيعة الأراضي الزراعية لأسباب اقتصادية بحتة؛ وذلك لاهتمام الدولة العثمانية بجمع أكبر قدر ممكن من الضرائب المفروضة على الأراضي الزراعية. 

جدير بالذكر أنه لم يكن لليهود أي حيازات للأراضي الزراعية في فلسطين حتى عام 1868، كما لم يزد عددهم حتى عام 1877 عن 1.3 %، لإجمالي عدد سكان فلسطين، وهؤلاء كان بعضهم عربا وجلهم من الحجيج اليهود الذين تقطعت بهم السبل بعد حرب القرم، ولم يتمكنوا من العودة إلي بلادهم، وعاشوا في فلسطين على الصدقات. 

لكن إنجاز المشروع الاستيطاني اليهودي في فلسطين أخذ يسير بوتيرة متسارعة حيث تمكن اليهود بواسطة دعم بريطاني ضخم، وعن طريق التحايل على القوانين العثمانية، بأساليب ملتوية، وهو ما أدى من اقتناص (118.000) دونم. (الدونم يساوي ألف م2- حوالي 28000 فدان)، وكذا مضاعفة عدد اليهود في فلسطين الذي وصل عام 1915 إلى 38 ألف يهودي بنسبة 3. 5% لسكان عرب فلسطين، ارتفع عام 1918 إلى 5. 8% من عدد السكان. 

كما استغل اليهود فترة انشغال الدولة العثمانية في الحرب العالمية الأولى فاحتلوا أراضي من الفلسطينيين حتى بلغ مجموع ما حازوه بين 1914-1917 (581ر363) دونم. 

وهكذا أصبح إجمالي ما حاز اليهود من أراض في فلسطين حتى نهاية الحكم العثماني وبداية الاحتلال البريطاني عام 1917 (581ر245 دونم). 

وهنا تعتبر بريطانيا مسؤولة بالدرجة الأولى عن تمرير هذه الأراضي لليهود. ويليها بالمسؤولية الدولة العثمانية (التي باعت، لكبار الملاك اللبنانيين والسوريين، القرى التي عجزت عن تسديد ديونها، بسبب استنزاف السلطات العثمانية، بفرضها الضرائب الباهظة المستمرة). 

الأمر الذي خلق نواة الوطن "القومي اليهودي" على أرض فلسطين، فوق هذه المساحة الضئيلة جدا ولكنها كافية لنمو هذا الجنين السرطاني السفاح، الذي تعهدته بريطانيا بكافة أصناف الرعاية، حتى استفحل خطره وانتشر وباؤه مدمرا يعصف بفلسطين وشعبها. 

المرحلة الثانية: فترة الاحتلال البريطاني 

الدور المحوري لبريطانيا في تدمير فلسطين وإقامة الكيان الصهيوني على أنقاضها: 

بدأت هذه المرحلة مع احتلال بئر السبع في 31-10-1917 وإلحاق أول هزيمة بالأتراك في فلسطين تلاها وعد بلفور في 2-11-1917 الذي أتبعته بريطانيا باحتلال القدس في ديسمبر 1917، لتصبح فلسطين بأكملها تحت الاحتلال البريطاني، ثم ما لبثت أن انضمت إليها البعثة الصهيونية عام 1918 برئاسة وايزمان والتي شكلت على غرار وزارة رفيعة المستوى لتقدم خططها الجاهزة المتمحورة حول إنشاء "وطن قومي" لليهود في فلسطين، عن طريق اغتصاب أراضي فلسطين، والسيطرة على مواردها المائية، وثرواتها المعدنية، وتقويض اقتصادها للقيام بعملية إحلال واستبدال طبقًا للمقولة التي ابتدعوها "أرض بلا شعب، لشعب بلا أرض"، ليداروا سوءاتهم أمام العالم وليخفوا أهدافهم التوسعية القائمة على القضم والهضم، أو ما يعرف بسياسة التجمع والاقتحام. يبتلعون الأراضي قطعة، إثر قطعة ثم يستوردون المهاجرين لمزيد من الأرض ومزيد من الأرض لمزيد من المهاجرين. في متوالية هندسية لا تنتهي. (آخرها مشروع شارون في أن يصبح عدد سكان "إسرائيل" عام 2015, خمسة عشر مليونا) بينما هم الآن خمسة ملايين، وقد حرص الصهاينة منذ البداية للحصول على غطاء شرعي وسياسي لكيانهم المزمع إقامته، كما حرصوا على دعمه بالتزام دولي يعمل على خلق هذا الكيان "المنوي إنشاؤه". 

وقد كان لهم ما أرادوا فحصلوا على وعد بالفور أولا، ثم تمكنوا من تحويله لالتزام دولي، حين صدرت موافقة عصبة الأمم على صك" الانتداب البريطاني" على فلسطين عام 1922. 

بل ما هو أكثر من ذلك حين تبنى هذا الصك خطط البعثة الصهيونية بحذافيرها التي قدمت إلى فلسطين عام 1918، ليس هذا فحسب بل أقر الصك مشروعية "وكالة يهودية" لإسداء المشورة للسلطات البريطانية ومساعدتها على تنفيذ هذه المهام باقتدار، وهو ما يمكن وصفه بتغليف جسم الدولة اليهودية المنوي إقامتها بثياب بريطانية حتى يشتد عودها وتتحمل بنفسها مسئولية الدولة القادمة. 

وقامت السلطات البريطانية، سواء العسكرية 1917، أو المدنية منذ عام 1920، وحتى قبل أن تكتسب أي صفة شرعية لها في فلسطين (أي قبل صدور "صك الانتداب" عام 1922، والذي لم يتم اعتماده والتوقيع عليه إلا عام 1923، أي فترة ثلاث سنوات) بسن قوانين بالغة الخطورة تتنافى مع كل الأعراف والقوانين الدولية، وتمثلت بالتالي في الآتي: 

1. في 18 نوفمبر عام 1917 تم إغلاق دوائر تسجيل الأراضي، وفي 24 إبريل 1918 منعت أي تعاملات خاصة بالتصرف بالأموال غير المنقولة، كما حددت الإيجارات في الأراضي الزراعية بمدة لا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات حتى لا يكتسب المستأجر أي حقوق عليها. 

2.  وفي أوائل أكتوبر عام 1918 صدر منشور كانت أخطر مواده المادة رقم ( 5) التي ألغت حقوق التقادم في إثبات الحقوق فوق الأراضي، والذي كان يدعمه سابقا القانون العثماني بإعطاء حق حيازة الأراضي المستصلحة وانتقالها بيعا ورهنا وتوريثا لمستصلح الأرض ولأولاده من بعده متى ثبت أنه زرعها عشر سنوات متتاليات. 

3. في عام 1920 أصدر المندوب السامي البريطاني الصهيوني هربرت صموئيل قانون الأراضي الذي يعتبر أول لبنة في حجر الأساس "للكيان الصهيوني" الذي تعهدت بريطانيا بمساندة ساندت الصهاينة بكل السبل في سبيل تحقيق ذلك الهدف. 

4.  عام 1920 عملت حكومة صموئيل بهمة ونشاط لتنفيذ خطط اللجنة الصهيونية. فكانت باكورة أعمالها افتتاح دوائر تسجيل الأراضي، وإسناد مهمة الإشراف عليها للصهيوني (نورمان بنتويتش)، وفي العام نفسه استن قانون المساحة الخطر الذي عمل بنتويتش على تنفيذه الفوري، سعيا وراء مصادرة الأراضي. 

5. إغلاق البنك العثماني (وهو الوحيد الذي كان يسلف الفلاحين بفوائد بسيطة). 

6. فرض ضرائب باهظة على الأهالي حتى إن الفلاحين الذين كانت معدلات دخولهم أدنى من أي شريحة سكانية أخرى كانوا يدفعون أعلى معدل ضريبي. 

7. غيّرت السلطات القوانين وقلبتها رأسًا على عقب؛ لإضفاء مسوح شرعية على عمليات اغتصاب الأراضي باسم القانون، واستنت لذلك إلى العديد من القوانين الظالمة. 

8. حاصرت الأهالي في أرزاقهم حين استوردت مثيل إنتاجهم قبل نزول المحاصيل، وهو ما دفع الفلاحين إلى الهاوية بعد إفلاسهم الدائم، وتراكمت الديون عليهم، حيث بلغت نسبة من عجز منهم عن دفع الضرائب نحو 75%. 

9. فضلا عما مارسته قوات الاحتلال ضدهم من عمليات قمع وسجن وحجز واضطهاد. 

10. كما ساهم المرابون اليهود (وهم الجهة الوحيدة التي بقيت للاقتراض) في إفلاس الفلاحين؛ حيث بلغت نسبة الفوائد على الديون نحو 200%، وفقد الفلاحون أراضيهم المرهونة تسديدا لديونهم حيث كانت تباع بالمزاد العلني (وهذه الأراضي تحديدا هي التي استغلتها الصهيونية للترويج بأن الفلسطينيين باعوها، فضلا عن أن الأراضي التي باعها كبار الملاك العرب وهي بالغة الضآلة، وسيأتي على ذكرها بعد قليل). 

11. كما لم يجدوا بعدها مكانًا للعمل؛ فالسياسية العنصرية للعمل العبري ومقاطعة العمل والاقتصاد الفلسطيني وقفت لهم بالمرصاد. 

وارتكبت دائرة الأراضي التي اتحدت مع دائرة الزراعة ومحطة التجارب الزراعية والبعثة الصهيونية عام 1920م فظائع شتى لمصادرة أراضي الفلسطينيين تحت المسميات العجيبة لقوانين الأراضي المختلفة. 

* حتى بلغ مجموع المساحة المنهوبة والتي رفع الفلسطينيون قضايا لاستردادها حتى عام 1935 (1.858.288) دونم، تمكن البعض من استرداد حقوقهم في بعض المساحات من هذه الأراضي. 

* و قد تم تشريد 86 ألف أسرة بعد أن دمرت منازلهم أو أحرقت. 

* فضلا عن الآلاف الذين عجنت أجسادهم وتمزقت إربًا، تحت عجلات المصفحات البريطانية، وسنابك خيولها، وهم يتشبثون بأراضيهم، رافضين إخلائها (انظر وصف أميلي نيوتن لهذه الفظائع في كتابها 50 عامًا في فلسطين)، أو لا بد أنك تأملت ما حدث في جنين ونابلس هذه الأيام لتعرف كيف كان ولا يزال الفلسطينيون يستبسلون دفاعا عن أراضيهم وتشبثا بها. 

* كما وهبت وأجرت السلطات البريطانية لليهود أراضي العرب التي تم انتهابها، كما منحتهم امتيازات متعددة صادروا من خلالها ثروات فلسطين المائية والمعدنية. 

وهكذا تمكن اليهود من اغتصاب مساحة قدرها (1.807.000) دونم - طبقًا للوكالة اليهودية - أي 6ر6% لإجمالي مساحة فلسطين. أو 19.6% من مجموع مساحة أراضيها الزراعية (تقدير عام 1945) حتى عام 1948. 

جدير بالذكر أن نسبة قدرها 90.4% من مجموع ما حاز اليهود من أراض تعتبر بريطانيا مسئولة مسئولية مباشرة أو غير مباشرة عن تحويله أو تمكينهم منه (من دراسة وثائقية للباحثة) الأمر الذي يكشف فداحة الجرم البريطاني الذي ارتكبته بحق شعب فلسطين ووطنهم. 

وقد تمكن اليهود من تسجيل 6ر3% فقط من أراضي فلسطين كممتلكات يهودية من مجموع ما حازوه وهو 6ر6%. وبقيت نسبة 96.4% حقًا مطلقًا لعرب فلسطين لن يسقط بالتقادم. 

دور كبار الملاك العرب والفلسطينيين في انتقال الأراضي لليهود (والمبالغ فيه): 

بقي أن نعرف الدور الذي أسهم فيه كبار ملاك عرب وفلسطينيين فيما آل لليهود من أراض. ولا بد هنا من خلفية سريعة. 

إثر تغير نمط الإنتاج من الزراعي إلى الصناعي مع تحول النظام الإقطاعي إلى رأسمالي مع بداية المد الإمبريالي في بداية القرن التاسع عشر والتحول السلعي النقدي، برز دور الأرض كسلعة رائجة لما كانت تمثله من مردود مادي مع ازدهار التجارة الزراعية. 

حصل الأثرياء والتجار اللبنانيون والسوريون على الأراضي في فلسطين كسلعة رائجة لزيادة أرباحهم في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر، ولما كان حق الرقبة للدولة وحق الحيازة لأصحاب الأراضي فما حدث هو امتلاكهم لحق الحيازة فقط دون حق الرقبة، أي حق الانتفاع بالأرض بيعًا ورهنا وتوريثًا بما يقترب من الملكية، ولكن بشرط واحد هو عدم جواز تغيير طبيعة الأرض الزراعية وذلك في مقابل سداد الديون على هذه القرى والناجم عن الضرائب المتراكمة مع ضرورة إبقاء المنتفعين على أراضيهم. 

هذه الأراضي ما كان لهم أن يحصلوا عليها لو لم يتواطأ الولاة المرتشون في بيعها لهم، وحين وجد هؤلاء التجار من يدفع أكثر باعوها لليهود الذين لم يقتنعوا بحقوق الحيازة بل صمموا على استلامها مطهرة عرقيًا من أصحابها الفلسطينيين ساعدتهم في الحصول على ذلك القوات البريطانية بقضها وقضيضها ومصفحاتها على نحو ما أسلفنا لتسليمها خالية لهم، وبلغت هذه المساحة (625.000) دونم تعادل نسبة قدرها 2.5% من مجموع أراضي فلسطين وفي أخصب أراضيها حتى عام 1948. 

أما كبار الملاك الفلسطينيين وهم نادرون كندرة الملكيات الكبيرة، فقد باع بعضهم جزءًا من أراضيه بهدف تحديث الباقي. والبعض الآخر باع لضعف النفوس وهوانها، وبلغ مجموع ما باعه هؤلاء الخونة (261.400) دونم بنسبة قدرها 97.%، أي أقل من 1% من مساحة أراضي فلسطين. هذه هي النسبة التي روجت الصهيونية لها عبر آلة إعلامها الجهنمية بأن الفلسطينيين باعوا أراضيهم والتي سرت سريان النار بالهشيم (للعلم هذه الأرقام من مصادر بريطانية وصهيونية. ويستطيع أي راغب التأكد من ذلك. 

وتظل الحقيقة الراسخة وهي عجز بريطانيا والصهيونية، برغم كل المحاولات التي كانت طوال ثلث قرن عن انتزاع أكثر من 6.6% من مساحة فلسطين، وهو ما يعكس مدى صلابة وصمود الشعب الفلسطيني البطل الذي قاد معارك وهبات وثورات امتدت على مدى الفترة كلها من 1886 وحتى 1948 بلغت ما يزيد عن خمس عشرة هبة وثورة، قدم خلالها الفلسطينيون عشرات الآلاف من الشهداء، وسفكت الدماء البريئة، ونسفت الأحياء والقرى والمدن، وارتكبت عشرات المجازر، وزج بالآلاف في السجون، وأعدم رموز النضال، وفرضت الغرامات المشتركة الباهظة، وطبقت العقوبات الجماعية، وغير ذلك الكثير. 

ونؤكد هنا أن نسبة الـ 6.% من مساحة أراضي فلسطين، ونسبة الـ 30% من اليهود لإجمالي عدد السكان حتى بداية عام،1948 ما كان لها أن تسمح تحت أي ظرف بإنشاء دولة يهودية على مثل هذه المساحة. 

المرحلة الثالثة: فترة حرب 1948 واتفاقات الهدنة 

ولكن ما حدث بالفعل من قيام دولة يهودية على أرض فلسطين كان خارج كل الأطر المنطقية والقانونية؛ فهي الدولة الوحيدة التي تم إنشاؤها بقرار مشروط. 

حيث أدت الملابسات المتعددة إلى إحالة القضية للأمم المتحدة، وتدخل الولايات المتحدة ورئيسها ترومان شخصيا، من ممارسة ابتزاز رخيص على الدول الفقيرة والضعيفة لإجبارها على الموافقة على قرار التقسيم حين فشل في الحصول على التصويت لصالحه، في المرة الأولى في الجمعية العمومية –وهى سابقة لا مثيل لها، في الجمعية العامة -. الأمر الذي أدى إلى الموافقة علي القرار في 29-10-1947القاضي بتقسيم فلسطين إلي دولتين عربية ويهودية وبقاء القدس دولية. 

أعطى قرار التقسيم الظالم الدولة اليهودية 47ر56% من مساحة أراضى فلسطين، والدولة العربية 88ر42%، والقدس الدولية، 56 ر.% من مجموع المساحة. 

ثار شعب فلسطين ثورة عارمة احتجاجًا على هذا القرار الفاجع، وقد شهدت الشهور الأولى بطولات خارقة أدت إلى قلب موازين القوى ودفعت الولايات المتحدة للتراجع عن هذا القرار خوفًا على مصالحها بتاريخ 19 مارس 1948، وأيضا تراجعت الجمعية العامة لقناعتها بصعوبة تنفيذه وأن ذلك يحتاج لقوات كبيرة لتنفيذه غير متوفرة واقترحت مشروع وصاية على فلسطين. وبينما المشاورات جارية بين كل من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة والأمم المتحدة قرر الصهيونيون تنفيذ القرار من جانبهم بالقوة، وراحت الهاجاناة تنفذ خطة هجومية شاملة ليس فقط للسيطرة على ما حدده قرار التقسيم للدولة اليهودية وهو47 ر56 % من مساحة أراضي فلسطين بل على توسيع هذه الحدود أيضًا، متبعة الخطة (د) أو حدوة الحصان التي بدأ تنفيذها في أول إبريل. وتعتمد هذه الخطة على توصيل وربط المناطق اليهودية ببعضها عن طريق تدمير القرى العربية واحتلالها وطرد سكانها من خلال محاصرة هذه القرى من ثلاثة جوانب، وإطلاق النيران الكثيفة ليلا والناس نيام ودون سابق إنذار؛ الأمر الذي كان يلقي الرعب والهلع في قلوب الأهالي الذين كانوا يتركون كل عزيز ونفيس بعد أن تحصد النيران أعدادًا غفيرة منهم لينطلقوا تائهين مشردين بين جريح ومريض وعاجز وحين كانوا يحاولون العودة بعد هدوء القصف كانت القوات الصهيونية تنتظرهم بالمرصاد ليحصدوهم تحت نيران بنادقهم وأسلحتهم التي كانت تحصد كل من تسول له نفسه بالعودة إلى أرضه، كما كان قانون (مصادرة الأرض ساعة الطوارئ) الذي استنته العصابات الصهيونية أثناء حرب 1948 يمنعهم من العودة. 

يجدر التنويه هنا إلى أن هذه العصابات كانت في الواقع تشكل جيشا مدربا على مستوى عال تدرب أفراده أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية إلى جانب الحلفاء فضلا عن كونه جيد التسليح والتنظيم. 

وقد ارتكبت هذه العصابات مئات المجازر سجل منها المؤرخون الإسرائيليون الجدد 35 مذبحة تمت كلها تحت سمع وبصر ومؤازرة السلطات البريطانية، وتمكنوا بسبها من السيطرة على أكثر من عشرة أضعاف ما كان بحوزتهم من أراض حتى بلغ مجموع ما استولوا عليه نحو 77.5% من مساحة فلسطين، كما تمكنوا من تطهير هذه المناطق عرقيًا وتهجير نحو (900.000) مواطن فلسطيني من ديارهم قسرا، نصف مليون من هذا العدد تم أثناء فترة الانتداب البريطاني وبمساعدته، كما ساهم الانسحاب المبكر للقوات البريطانية من المدن والقرى والمواقع الهامة، طبقًا لترتيبات سرية، فضلا عن المتناقضات المتشابكة على المساحة العربية الزاخرة بالضعف وبقايا الاستعمار وغير ذلك الكثير. وعلى هذا النحو برزت دولة البغي والعدوان في 15 مايو 1948 على أشلاء فلسطين وشعبها

----------

